# From Green Bean to cup machine



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi home roasters,

I may be able to get my hands on an all-in-one roaster and see how it performs. Could anyone give me a quick guide as to what should I be looking for, when assessing the quality of the roast, etc. a few sentences or search terms which I can use to search for articles and educate myself thanks. Also, if you have any questions about the machine (once/if I get to play with it) or you want me to check something about it, feel free to ask.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not being rude as you have a fantastic offer here, but, would it not be sensible to enlist the help of someone local who might be able to give you some pointers? You can roast beans that might look fine, but have little or no taste.....a few words of wisdom ain't gonna help you!


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Not being rude as you have a fantastic offer here, but, would it not be sensible to enlist the help of someone local who might be able to give you some pointers? You can roast beans that might look fine, but have little or no taste.....a few words of wisdom ain't gonna help you!


It's a good point, which you'd not make if it was not for my original post







I don't know yet, any locals professionals or serious enthusiasts in Manchester, who'd be willing to make the actual effort. I am not not getting paid for testing the machine, I just saw a chance to play with it and asked the person who got the machine, so cannot offer any incentives to local experts









also, the machine comes with a set of green beans, of appropriate weight, but I don't know if i'll have any of them left by the time I get to play with it (if I get it, but it looks very likely)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am sure Manchester based roasters will contact you!


----------

